# San Diego Pirate Festival



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

I will not be. I do believe a few of my friends like Mic the Scallywag and those from Pirates of Emerson will be there. 

However, there is another Pirate Festival this way RFR will be vending at. http://www.portpiratefestival.com

The best part is riding the pirate ship with canons going off. A few friends in the indsutry should be there as well, like Slider Gear provider Joel Talaco and a few others. Great people.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I will have to send some of my old homeport brethren from Kenosha up that way. Looks fun.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

send them on up!!! And tell them to make sure to stop by my buds at Moon Howler too. They normally are the only provider for slider gear to most haunts. This weekend they are doing airbrushing for pirates.

It is a fun gig. Let me know how your weekend goes and if my buds from emerson make an appearance.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I might go check it out...sounds like fun


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Could always use some new costume pieces


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

The San Diego Pirate fest is a blast, we also have one around the SF bay area on Father's Day weekend - Piratefest in Vallejo. 
If you have never gone to one of these, ya gotta check it out !!! & don't fer git to dress like a pirate or at least drink like one while your there - Savy ?? !!!


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

The Port Washington, WI Pirate Fest rocked it this past weekend as well. Great people, shows, good times, and even some of our haunt industry friends were vending.

It inspired me to set sail this fall and be sure to hang at Pirates of Emerson when doing haunt tours this season.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

The Pirates of Emerson haunt is always been awesome & a different type of haunt, you won't be disappointed !!

They moved to Pleasanton this last year, I missed it but will be looking forward to seeing they're new set up this year !!


----------

